# Assorted bugs



## orionmystery (Nov 25, 2012)

A male Elephant mosquito. Females of this species don't suck blood. Their large larvae feed on the smaller ones of other species.



IMG_3013 copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Jumping spider eggs



IMG_9619 copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

mealy bug or mealy bug destroyer?



IMG_9577 copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Lovely caterpillar I found at night. Medus Brown (Orsotriaena medus) - ID credit: Keith Wolfe. 



IMG_0758 merged copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Robber fly with eggs in the abdomen



IMG_2292 copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

100% crop



IMG_2292 crop by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

A really full leech.....with my blood in it...



IMG_0928 copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


----------



## Photographiend (Dec 5, 2012)

I really like the first of this set. 

Would have liked to have seen the eye of that big one captured in the kind of detail you got his body hair in.


----------

